

Prisoners Pay Millions to Call Loved Ones Every Year And Company Wants More - rbobby
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/10/prison-phone-profits_n_7552464.html?ir=Business

======
hwstar
The cost of connecting these calls to any location in the US is ~1 cent a
minute! The problem is who monitors the calls to ensure that nothing illicit
goes down. Do we make prison staff monitor the calls, or do we outsource it to
some fat-cat company who gouges the called parties for dollars per minute?
Prisoners are a captive product. This is a rent-seeking industry which
benefits only the owners of the businesses providing this service. It is high
time this gravy train is ended.

------
rbobby
It would be nice if Google entered this market. Providing free phone calls,
free money transfers and even free tablets would be such a boon to prisoners
and their families.

